# Portable smoker recommendations please



## wklkjn (Dec 9, 2016)

I've got the Master built Propane smoker.

I love it, and so does my son.

We enjoy it so much that whenever my wife and I are traveling the 2 hours to  my son and daughter in law's house for a weekend, I end up bringing it in the SUV with me.

It is getting to be a pain transporting it.

I'm wondering if there are any portable smokers that aren't as big, but something that would be a nice gift for my son.

He could keep it at his house, we could smoke when we're there, and I wouldn't have to lug my big one around.

I see Master Built has an electric unit at Home Depot for $79. 

It's an electric bullet smoker:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbuilt-Electric-Bullet-Smoker-20078516/206288138

Any thoughts or recommendations?

Do these smaller smokers do the same job as my full size one?

I'm half tempted to just buy the same one I have.

I hate buying smaller, inexpensive things, and then thinking that for a little bit more money I could have the full size unit.

What you do think?

Thanks.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 10, 2016)

It really depends on your budget. You can get something like this http://greenmountaingrills.com/products/grills/davy-crockett-pellet-grill-wifi/ but its up there in price. 

I kinda think if you like what you have then buying the same one to keep there would be good so that you are familiar with it and can cook on it with ease when you visit.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 12, 2016)

Look at the Smokin-it # 1. It is small. Also Oster makes a toaster oven that can also be used as a smoker. A fellow at work has the smoker roaster oven and loves it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2016)

Stepping away from the electric, the 14.5" WSM is the best portable smoker IMHO. Requires only charcoal and wood to make great food. We pack ours everywhere. Even pack it in when we canoe camp. 

It's also my go to smoker at home. 

I don't like my smoker to be tied to a power cord. I like the freedom of smoking anywhere!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 14, 2016)

Another option is a smoker called Old Smokey. Been around for decades.


----------



## smokeindaville (Dec 18, 2016)

I bought the Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker so I could take one camping and other places.

http://masterbuilt.com/product/portable-electric-smoker/

I used it for Thanksgiving and did a pork butt and then a turkey breast.  When I did the butt I got it from Costco and did the entire thing.  Next time I will only do half of it at a time.  It did a good job I just think less in there is better.  I did try using the AMNPS in it and my pellets just burned right up.  I had it at the bottom when I did the butt.  For the turkey I moved it to the top and it was better.  I asked AMAZEN about it and they said there was probably too turbulent air.  I'm going to try and make a mailbox mod using an aluminum tool case I bought so the pellets are outside the smoker.  Hoping that helps.


----------



## astmedic (Dec 20, 2016)

They make a propane one built just like the above electric one. I bought one for camping since I run a large camp stove and portable grill off a large propane tank. Just added another hose and I can run them all at once if needed.

The smoker works on the small propane bottles or the larger tanks with an adapter. I like the propane one when camping since I already have the fuel and don't have to bring a bag of Charcoal. The tri tips we did last trip came out perfect.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## astmedic (Dec 20, 2016)

They make a propane one built just like the above electric one. I bought one for camping since I run a large camp stove and portable grill off a large propane tank. Just added another hose and I can run them all at once if needed.

The smoker works on the small propane bottles or the larger tanks with an adapter. I like the propane one when camping since I already have the fuel and don't have to bring a bag of Charcoal. The tri tips we did last trip came out perfect.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokeindaville (Dec 20, 2016)

ASTMedic said:


> They make a propane one built just like the above electric one. I bought one for camping since I run a large camp stove and portable grill off a large propane tank. Just added another hose and I can run them all at once if needed.
> 
> 
> The smoker works on the small propane bottles or the larger tanks with an adapter. I like the propane one when camping since I already have the fuel and don't have to bring a bag of Charcoal. The tri tips we did last trip came out perfect.
> ...



And I like the electric since electricity is included with the campsites.  :D


----------



## astmedic (Dec 21, 2016)

SmokeInDaVille said:


> ASTMedic said:
> 
> 
> > They make a propane one built just like the above electric one. I bought one for camping since I run a large camp stove and portable grill off a large propane tank. Just added another hose and I can run them all at once if needed.
> ...



Free is always good. I don't camp many places with power. I run a solar set up with my pop-up trailer but couldn't power a smoker off it.


----------



## smokeindaville (Dec 22, 2016)

ASTMedic said:


> Free is always good. I don't camp many places with power. I run a solar set up with my pop-up trailer but couldn't power a smoker off it.



I can see how propane would work best for you.  I was thrilled when they came out with the electric version.  Now I'm going to make a mailbox mod for it since my pellets burned up too fast in it.


----------



## 801driver (Dec 22, 2016)

I just get everything packed up and ready to go, having a general time the meat should be ready in my home smoker.  As soon as the IT is where I want it, I pull the brisket or pork butt out of the smoker and foil it and put it in the cooler.  The cooler goes in the back of the vehicle and we take off.  It is ready when we get there, and leftovers are like leftovers whether I cooked it at home or there..


----------

